# Perfect BOV from 1974



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is totally awesome!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn those Germans, always a step ahead, gotta love it.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

thats pretty legit


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Dayum!

If I could find one, I'd be sorely tempted...


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Das awesomeness


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Das ist hervorragend, gut finden Sentry achtzehn. :beercheer:


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Now to take a goose neck trailer and modify it to be able to work like that on my Super Duty... lol 4 door super duty no less.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Man that trailer must be light. The little engine has what maybe 40 horsepower?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Man that trailer must be light. The little engine has what maybe 40 horsepower?


Probably forgot to tell ya it's got a turbo charged 200hp Porsche engine.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Very cool, pretty sure it was American, anyone know who made it?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Closest travel trailer I've seen to something like that is a Scamp. Lightweight , compact, fiberglass with one model that would stretch over a beetle like that.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

The 1963 1200 VW had 40 horsepower, up from the previous 36. The car in the video is a 1303 Super Beetle, carbureted not the later fuel injected, and will have about 50 hp.


----------

